

Tips on travelling with a laptop - hermitcrab
http://successfulsoftware.net/2009/04/13/travelling-with-a-laptop/

======
hermitcrab
Laptop bags, laptop locks, encryption software, back-ups, mobile Internet
access and everything else you need to know about running your online business
on the road.

~~~
windsurfer
I would argue that simply encrypting the "sensitive" files leaves too much
room for human error. Yes, the majority of crooks would not spend a lot of
time looking for such material, but in the off chance they do, would you
really want your entire business destroyed? Full disk encryption with a 20+
character password is the only way to go for laptops, in my opinion.

Also, if you're running windows, full disk encryption actually speeds up most
tasks. On my linux box, boot time slowed down, but 200 MB random reads
(typical for starting large applications) were actually only slightly slower:

    
    
      before: Timing buffered disk reads:  246 MB in  3.00 seconds =  86.24 MB/sec
      after:  Timing buffered disk reads:  246 MB in  3.00 seconds =  81.96 MB/sec

~~~
hermitcrab
The truth about encryption:

<http://xkcd.com/538/>

~~~
pgebhard
The alt-text speaks the truth.

------
mustpax
>>> It turns out that most of the New Zealand ISPs have restricted SMTP access
to prevent spam.

Is this true? Do New Zealand ISPs block all connections to SMTP servers? If
so, this is quite outrageous and would solve nothing. Relaying email and
connecting to an SMTP server that generates email messages are _completely_
different things. Besides most decent SMTP servers get client connections over
SSL these days which would make them harder to block.

~~~
rufo
Heck, I know quite a few US ISPs that do that - as well as some WiFi hotspots.
Usually it's just a block on outbound connections on port 25, and you can get
around it by using a different port (587 typically works, and is semi-
standard).

~~~
diego
Another workaround is to forward your mail to Gmail, so you can have the
choice of using your mail client or Gmail. At our company some people did this
and ended up dropping their native client completely.

~~~
hermitcrab
Won't it look as if it come from @gmail.com instead of @mydomain.com? If so,
that isn't ideal.

------
nazgulnarsil
mobile business is going to force tax reform. what incentive will people have
to run a profitable business in a country with crappy tax laws when it can
easily be run off a laptop from anywhere?

~~~
lsb
Their entire social network they've built there.

~~~
nazgulnarsil
people currently move from out of state to silicon valley, this will be the
logical extension.

------
ScottWhigham
linkbait spam

